# Uncontrolled hypertension



## Gemini18 (Jul 27, 2009)

How many of you are using 401.0 for "uncontrolled hypertension"?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 27, 2009)

Uncontrolled HTN is always coded as 401.9, see the guidelines for coding and reporting of dx.


----------



## LLovett (Jul 27, 2009)

There is no controlled or uncontrolled unfortunately.

Malignant hypertension, 401.0, is a life threatening condition. It is fatal if untreated.

Benign, 401.1, is the most common type.

Unless one of the above 2 is specifically stated by the provider you must default to 401.9, Unspecified.

So you could have a patient with benign htn that is uncontrolled and the code would be 401.1.

Laura, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 27, 2009)

But that is the physician must document benign HTN.  If the only doc is uncontrolled HTN then it is coded as 401.9.


----------

